# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  e-mail

## sayana

از اینکه سایت دوباره افتتاح شده خیلی خوشحالم راستی آقای حسنلو چه طوری میتونم e-mailام رو add کنم
راستی دوستان آدرس من اینه:
at_visual@yahoo.com

----------


## imported_admin

دوست عزیز ما هم از اینکه شما را دوباره در سایت میبینیم خیلی خوشحالیم. برای Add کردن آدرس پست الکترونیکی خود میتوانید از لینک "مشخصات فردی" استفاده نمایید.

----------

